# Boston Area - Friday 17 Aug. 2007



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'll be popping into town on Tuesday evening 8/14, and will be working like a madman Wed and Thurs of the week. I did, however, delay my flight home. Normally, I'd be flying back Thursday evening or Friday morning. I decided to work from Newton on Friday, and fly back Saturday morning early. This leaves Friday evening to kick back and enjoy some cigars and scenery with anyone who decides they might want to hook up that night.

I've been to Stanza and enjoyed, but really willing to go anywhere. Especially if the views are good. Thoughts?

:ss:cbp


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Churchills and Stanzas are both open Friday Night.

Stanzas will be hopping its feast week. We can walk around as well and look at all the sites.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Mmmmmm! I like 'sites' (and sights).

Not sure how far a walk it is between Stanzas and Churchills but anywhere is cool. Can we smoke in the belfry of the Old North Church?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We can smoke while walking around the North End .

Churchills is about a 10 minute walk from there. Beer and wine only at Churchills. But a real nice place.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

And frequented by the best BOTL


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Was busy today and this evening and just read this. Sorry I missed this Scott and Richard. I had dinner in the North end tonight and then I was in Charleston at Pier 4 for an event. Had I known I would have invited you guys! Cya Sunday Richard.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

It's next Friday I'll be there Fred. Sounds like you're having a great time. If you ate at Trattoria Il Panino, I hope you met Theresa. It's been years but some memories just last.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> And frequented by the best BOTL


Does this mean you are in ??? :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Moglman said:


> It's next Friday I'll be there Fred. Sounds like you're having a great time. If you ate at Trattoria Il Panino, I hope you met Theresa. It's been years but some memories just last.


This is what you get when you don't read, can't read or shouldn't read... :r

I'm coming back to Denver 8/13 and won't be here on the 17th. We had dinner at Assaggio's on Prince St. Very nice. Enjoy yourselves on the 17th guys.

Fred


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

A tad more notice, and I may have made it. Crap.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I was unable to post today at work. I'll be at Stanza's probably close to 7 pm. I hope to see folks there.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just left Scott.

Smoked some good cigars, watched the Sox game or did we watch all the girls around us. 

Whatever, it was a real good time. Let me know about next week if you are back in town.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Was good to meet up with you again Rich. Lots of good conversation. I will let you know in advance for sure if I have time to meet up next week at Churchills.

For anyone that was unable to come, the cigars were great and the views didn't disappoint.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Was good to meet up with you again Rich. Lots of good conversation. I will let you know in advance for sure if I have time to meet up next week at Churchills.
> 
> For anyone that was unable to come, the cigars were great and the views didn't disappoint.


The views there never disappoint.

Churchills is a go........if you have time.


----------

